

Are Your Programmers Working Hard, or Are They Lazy? - PretzelFisch
http://mikehadlow.blogspot.com/2013/12/are-your-programmers-working-hard-or.html

======
greenyoda
Note: This article is from 2013.

Interesting discussion from when it was first published:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6895502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6895502)

